# TUG Marketplace breaks $33,000,000 in completed resales and rentals



## TUGBrian (Jun 13, 2017)

Another milestone for TUG, as the Timeshare marketplace has now crossed 33 million dollars in completed resales and rentals for owners!

still proving year in and year out that Timeshare owners can indeed sell and rent themselves, without falling victim to scammers, and without paying huge upfront fees!

http://ads.tug2.net


----------



## Aimfair (Jun 17, 2017)

Hola Brian, interesting statistic.  Any chance we can see the breakdown between rentals and sales by year, the number of rental and sales transactions by year and the average transaction size for each?  Many of us believe there is little to no value in most timeshare contracts because most contracts require payment of fees and taxes regardless of use.  Thanks.  Cheers!


----------



## Ferdinant (Jun 17, 2017)

Very interesting!  Yes can you some more details please?
Thx!


----------



## mauiredweek (Jun 17, 2017)

Is that 33,000,000 dollars?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 17, 2017)

yes, 33 million dollars


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 17, 2017)

Aimfair said:


> Hola Brian, interesting statistic.  Any chance we can see the breakdown between rentals and sales by year, the number of rental and sales transactions by year and the average transaction size for each?  Many of us believe there is little to no value in most timeshare contracts because most contracts require payment of fees and taxes regardless of use.  Thanks.  Cheers!



we update this page at the end of every year, it shows the breakdown of resale vs rentals!

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_sales_rental_history.html


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 17, 2017)

mauiredweek said:


> Is that 33,000,000 dollars?





TUGBrian said:


> ... as the Timeshare marketplace has now crossed *33 million dollars* in completed resales and rentals for owners!



That's what the man said.


----------



## sjdanb (Jun 17, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> we update this page at the end of every year, it shows the breakdown of resale vs rentals!
> 
> http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_sales_rental_history.html


Do you have a record of the high and low amounts received for timeshare sales and rentals?  If not, is there a good source for estimates of what specific resorts might expect for a sale or a rental.  Thanks for all of the valuable information and all of the services you provide for timeshare owners.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 17, 2017)

sales history records are located on each individual resort review page...but we are actually working on a new "display" for each resort that will show a dial/guage/whatever that displays a quick view of the average resale/rental amount for each resort yes.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 17, 2017)

I think you have to be a member to access this Info.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 17, 2017)

sales history records yes, it is a member only feature.


----------



## Panina (Jun 18, 2017)

And that doesn't include all the bargain free deals that were done, more happy people.


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 18, 2017)

What do the negative numbers mean when looking at these Top 25 Resorts Sold 2016?  Presume the positive numbers mean these are the number of resale contracts sold by resort.  But am a little lost with the negatives.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 18, 2017)

its the change in rank from the previous year


----------



## Aimfair (Jun 22, 2017)

Hola Brian,

Taken from the TUG Marketplace on June 22, 2017:

*Timeshares For Sale*
1780 current for sale ads

$19,195,453.00 in completed for sale ads
*Timeshares For Rent*
1751 current for rent ads

$13,948,434.00 in completed for rent ads
Just curious - are the details listed above the basis for the summary presented in your earlier post describing $31,301,000 - Total $ for TUGGERS in COMPLETED Timeshare listings to date?  Thanks.  Cheers!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 22, 2017)

not sure I follow?

19.1 + 13.9 is 33m?


the numbers posted on the tug2.com homepage, and the marketplace homepage are in real time (or at least the same day).

the numbers in the historical reference chart are not updated in real time, but instead once a year.


----------



## Aimfair (Jul 1, 2017)

OK, thanks Brian.  Sorry for the incorrect addition.  The question relates to the title of this thread, which implies $33.0 MM in completed resales and rentals.  The numbers stated above are listings, and they seem to be the same as completed sales and rentals.  Are listings and completed sales and rentals the same?  Thanks....


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 1, 2017)

again im not following your question here?

there have been 33million dollars in completed listings in the marketplace as of that post...as of right now its $33,264,344

are you referring to the dollar amount of ALL listings ever both completed and not?  thats in the hundreds of millions if not billions of dollars.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 1, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> again im not following your question here?
> 
> there have been 33million dollars in completed listings in the marketplace as of that post...as of right now its $33,264,344
> 
> are you referring to the dollar amount of ALL listings ever both completed and not?  thats in the hundreds of millions if not billions of dollars.


I think the confusion may be to how the bullets are placed
_
1780 current for sale ads_

_$19,195,453.00 in completed for sale ads_
The bullet looks like it is somehow a subset of the 1780 current ads. But it isn't, it is a completely separate and unrelated number.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 1, 2017)

what would make that less confusing (now that I realize we are talking about the marketplace homepage)


----------



## Aimfair (Jul 8, 2017)

Hola,

Thank you for the clarification.  The phrases _Completed Sales_ and _Completed Rentals_ seems to imply an exchange of money between a buyer/renter and the person who posted the offer.

Instead, _Completed Sales and Completed Rentals _are actually Completed Offers to rent or sell, not completed transactions, right?

With reference to the statistic referenced above, there were 1,780 listings advertising contracts for sale on TUG as of a specific date, and the total value of those listings represented _$19,195,453.00 in total value for all listed items for sale as of the same date.
_
It would be interesting to know the actual number and value of closed transactions.  But, that would be an impossible number to determine unless all listed transactions were closed through TUG.

Thanks.

Cheers!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2017)

Aimfair said:


> With reference to the statistic referenced above, there were 1,780 listings advertising contracts for sale on Tug as of a specific date, and the total value of the listings represented _$19,195,453.00 in total value for all listed items. _


That isn't correct. the 19,195,453 is not correlated in any way to the 1,780. The 1,780 is the number of active listings, but the 19,195,453 is the value of all the completed listings.


----------



## crashemt (Jul 27, 2017)

I am a new member, but I find this data extremely important. I would be willing to help, willing to sign non-disclosure on identifiable personal data, if I could generate and get access to a by resort, by company, by state/location, and in general set of statistics on rentals and resales.  I believe this data to be critical in countering disinformation from ADRA and others touting the robust timeshare after markets.

How can I be of assistance?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 27, 2017)

the history records are available to any member by simply clicking on the resort review page and selecting that option from the menu.

you can also look up recent sales history records on EBAY by using the "completed listings" checkbox when browsing timeshare ads!


----------



## crashemt (Jul 27, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> the history records are available to any member by simply clicking on the resort review page and selecting that option from the menu.
> 
> you can also look up recent sales history records on EBAY by using the "completed listings" checkbox when browsing timeshare ads!


Thanks! Got it now.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 28, 2017)

On Redweek when you deactivate an ad, there is a quick pop down question about why you removing the posting.  
Rented using Redweek
Rented using another method
banked the week with an exchange company
Will use or giveaway
Sold my timeshare/no longer available.  

On Tug the options are mark sold/rented 
or delete


Because I want to keep an copy of the ad I don't simply want to delete the ad, I mark sold/rented even when not done through Tug.
I probably have contributed to $4000 in rentals and a few hundred in Sales that although listed on TUG did not sell or rent through TUG.  I know other sites do this too and go by the asking price (not the actual sale/rental price).  If someone comes to TUG thinking that listing on TUG alone really has resulted in those numbers they would be wrong.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 28, 2017)

and likely balanced with the fact that a very large % of people sell or rent, and dont bother to select any option and the ad simply expires on its own.

more than 75% of all ads posted in the marketplace are expired with no input from the poster.


----------

